# VBA in Outlook to refer to inbox other than default



## LBissett (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all, 
Is there a way to refer to a inbox other than the default using VBA? At work, I have access to my email and two others. My VBA is for one of the other mailboxes not my own. My code is below. 

Thanks
Lisa


Dim ns As NameSpace
    Dim Inbox As MAPIFolder
    Dim SubFolder As MAPIFolder
    Dim ManualFolder As MAPIFolder
    Dim AppRecdFolder As MAPIFolder
    Dim Item As MailItem
    Dim ItemCopy As MailItem
    Dim Atmt As Attachment
    Dim FileName As String
    Dim i As Integer
    Dim InFileName As String
    Dim FCheck As String
    Dim varResponse As VbMsgBoxResult
    Dim objXLApp As Object
    Dim objXLBook As Object
    Dim EMSentDateTime As String
    Dim EMReceivedDateTime As String
    Dim EMSentDate As Date
    Dim EmSentTime As Date
    Dim EMReceivedDate As Date
    Dim EMReceivedTime As Date
    Dim senderAdd As String
    Dim EMSubject As String
    Dim attachSavePath As String
    Dim attachFileName As String
    Dim AllAtmtsThere As String
    Dim strExt As String


    HAFileName = "HACodesForCompEmails.xlsx"
    attachSavePath = "J:\Attachments\"
    Set ns = GetNamespace("MAPI")
    Set Inbox = ns.GetDefaultFolder(olFolderInbox)
    Set SubFolder = Inbox.Folders("Applications") 
    Set ManualFolder = Inbox.Folders("ApplicationsForManualReview")
    Set AppRecdFolder = Inbox.Folders("ApplicationsReceived")
    Const EXTENTION As String = " zip"
    Const SUBFILE As String = "J:\Applications-Report.csv"

    i = 0

     ' Check subfolder for messages and exit if none found
    If SubFolder.Items.Count = 0 Then
         MsgBox "There are no messages in the Applications folder.",     vbInformation, _
        "Nothing Found"
        Exit Sub
    End If


----------



## RoryA (Jun 18, 2009)

I think you need something like this (other user name is James in this example):

```
Set objRecipient = ns.CreateRecipient("James")
    With objRecipient
        .Resolve
        If .Resolved Then
            Set myFolder = ns.GetSharedDefaultFolder(objRecipient, olFolderInbox)
' ... rest of your code can now use myFolder
```


----------



## LBissett (Jun 18, 2009)

I did what you suggested and it worked!! Thanks


----------

